# Horse rearing when being led in , in wind



## minimex2 (22 February 2013)

Weve had new horse about 10 weeks.  Quite as a mouse and perfect manners in all ways EXCEPT being led in when its windy.

Last home, prob didnt get turned out in wind / rain etc, but originally from Ireland where he'd prob been out in all weather.

Its so out of character and only happens when windy.  He's only 6 and is my 14yr old daughters (who's didy).

Now I know we need to be firm/nip in bud as could end up in a nightmare, but think he's also scared instead of being naughty but either way its not acceptable.

Anyone else experienced this? - help appreciated.

many thanks


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 February 2013)

He is still the new boy at the yard and not quite sure of himself. While its quite usual for horses to be on their toes when its windy, rearing does need to be sorted quickly.

Make sure your daughter wears a helmet and gloves firstly. Lightly wrap the rope of the lead rope around his nose, so that if he pulls or rears it will tighten and help her gain control. Loosen immediately after.

If it gives him confidence, bring him on with a steady horse or another person. Keep walking forward, ignore little spooks without lengthening the lead rope or looking at the horse -just keep walking at the same pace. No yelling or telling off as it increases stress. By walking normally your daughter will be sending a message that she expects him to be safe and able to manage what is asked of him. 

If it really is scary, and yes, I know, its no fun, get the YO, farmer etc, to bring in on the windy days until your new horse is feeling more secure. It isn't admitting defeat, its just being practical.


----------



## cellie (22 February 2013)

Parelli/rope halter worked wonders on 4 yr old tb who was same.He didn't like poll pressure and it stopped him rearing.I didn't have to tug or anything just pressure  and gently worked.


----------



## SCMSL (22 February 2013)

Nothing like having them wear an anti-rearing bit for a couple of times. They learn pretty quickly they need to behave when we're on the ground.


----------



## Littlelegs (22 February 2013)

Agree with horserider. If possible, try to bring in on windy days at the same time as another horse that isn't overly bothered. Also, just have a look at the route to the field. One yard I was on had woods bordering the path to one field, & the trees used to creak an awful lot, even ones like mine who were pretty chilled were in a rush to get away from the trees, which admittedly did sound like they were about to come crashing down.


----------



## Tammytoo (23 February 2013)

Littlelegs suggestion is good - bring in with another horse who isn't so stressed by the wind and  let your horse walk in front so he isn't worrying about being left behind in  the scary wind.  My mare who is very laid back and normally 100% to handle gets very stressed by the noise of the wind and we find that as long as she is brought in as I have suggested above, she is fine.


----------

